# shelf layouts



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Has anyone designed and or built a shelf layout? I'm thinking about one and was just wondering what anyone has used to attach the layout to a wall? Shelf brakets? Did you build your own brackets to attach it to a wall? How about the layout benchwork?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine is somewhat a shelf layout - with 1 section definitely being a shelf.

If you stay in the 18" max depth range I would think regular stamped metal shelf brackets would work great.

My solution shown was really cheap and easy. Simple 1x4 framing with deck screws. The boards running laterally along the walls made it really easy to hit the studs for secure attachment.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I appreciate you input. My layout room, will be a shed 8X10ft. It will be my layout room and hobby room together so space will be at a premium. The 45 degree braces underneath are fine if you have enough room, but I don't so will likely stick with 12-14 inch width, and the stamped shelf brackets hooked into the wall mounted vertical brackets, well at least that is what I'm thinking about. One place will be wider due to a helix to get up to shelf number two above. I think, nothing is written in stone yet. Bench work on the brackets will be an interesting consideration. I want some rivers and water so that will figure into any kind of benchwork.

T hanks for the pics, and your thoughts, it helps.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I've seen a few people make their own L-brackets out of 3/4" thick plyboard (back and top are flat and 90 degrees to each other and the inside of the L would be curved for support/clearance.

If it will serve double purpose, mount the layout up fairly high and stand or sit at a tall chair to operate it, that way you can still have a usable desk space beneath the layout.


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

That's a neat idea and I kinda like that, as I love working with wood, and it's likely cheaper than metal brackets, I've price them at home depot, and they're not inexpensive. Thanks sstlaure. More to consider.


----------

